

Ask HN: How do unlock code generating sites like SwiftUnlocks work? - staunch

Do they know the algorithm for generating these? Do they have a secret key? Is there some brute forcing? How is it done?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.swiftunlocks.com&#x2F;
======
jlengrand
Have you tried to buy one and see how much time it takes t unlock ?

That would answer your bruteforce question :)

